# Haydn's Piano Sonatas



## Hausmusik

I have been rediscovering these works (well, in a good many cases, discovering them!) by way of Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's Chandos cycle. Listening to the C minor sonata right now. Just wonderful.

Thoughts on Haydn's piano sonatas? Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Praeludium

I'm beginning to work on this :






I just love it !


----------



## kv466

While I, too, love the 60...I adore the previous one better! This in particular:


----------



## Hausmusik

I just realized there was already a thread devoted to this topic. I wonder if the mods could merge them? Sorry for the duplication. . .
http://www.talkclassical.com/13751-haydns-piano-sonatas.html


----------



## Vaneyes

I like 'em all...one of my addictions...currently represented with recs by Gould, Schiff, Pogorelich, Brendel, Sudbin, Pletnev, Richter, Hamelin, Horowitz, Xiao-Mei, Bavouzet.


----------



## Ukko

On the older thread I mentioned Sokolov. I'll do it again.

Sokolov.


----------



## Romantic Geek

This one is my favorite  (I notice Schiff improvises a little on the repeat...pretty cool!)





This one I've been playing for a while, tons of fun to play!


----------



## Arsakes

I find them quiet beautiful specially no. 3 but I prefer Haydn's Eisenstein Piano Trios, they're much better... I sometimes take a nap while listening to them.


----------



## phyared

Many great recordings: Schiff, Gould, Reisenberg, Brendel, Richter ... Let me mention two really great ones which perhaps are not as well known: Deszo Ranki on Hungaroton and Lili Kraus on EMI.


----------

